# Game 4: Magic @ Hornets



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 9th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Orlando Magic (1-3) * @ *New Orleans Hornets (2-1)*


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Steve Francis
SG - Deshawn Stevenson
SF - Hedo Turkoglu
PF - Dwight Howard 
C - Tony Battie 

*Reserves:*

PG - Jameer Nelson
C - Kelvin Cato
PF - Pat Garrity
F - Terrence Morris
F - Bo Outlaw
F - Stacy Augmon
C - Mario Kasun


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Chris Paul (13.7 PPG - 5.0 APG - 5.7 RPG)
SG - JR Smith (13.3 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 2.7 APG)
SF - Bostjan Nachbar (5.0 PPG - 1.7 RPG - 4.3 APG)
PF - David West (10.3 PPG - 7.3 RPG - 1.3 STL)
C - PJ Brown (14.0 PPG - 9.0 RPG - 1.3 APG)

*Reserves:*

G - Speedy Claxton (15.7 PPG - 4.7 APG)
F/C - Chris Andersen (5.3 PPG - 7.0 RPG - 1.7 BLK)
G/F - Desmond Mason (5.0 PPG - 2.7 RPG)
F/C - Jackson Vroman (3.0 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
SF - Rasual Butler (3.0 PPG - 2.7 RPG)
F - Brandon Bass (2.0 PPG - 0.5 RPG)
SG - Arvydas Macijauskas (1.0 PPG - 0.5 RPG)


Orlando will be playing in the 2nd game of a back-to-back on the road traveling from Houston last night, so they might be a little fatigued. I think I read Claxton was questionable for this game, and if he doesn't play that will hurt the Hornets pretty badly. New Orleans has a shot to be 3-1, but Orlando does have some talent, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Orlando Magic (0-3)....They're 1-3 after last night.

Go Hornets!!! :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Orlando Magic (0-3)....They're 1-3 after last night.
> 
> Go Hornets!!! :banana:




I know, I made this game thread before that game finished, and I didn't have a chance to change it last night.



Orlando has had a very difficult time scoring points, so the Hornets have a good shot at winning this game. I'd expect Orlando to pound it inside a little more to Dwight Howard, because he's not getting too many looks on the block.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I know, I made this game thread before that game finished, and I didn't have a chance to change it last night.
> 
> 
> Ooops, you're right KoKoTheMonkey, I should have realized that. I think the Hornets have a chance at getting this win also.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Go Hornets!! :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the Hornets can win this one defenitly. I'll be rushing home from work to catch it. My girlfriend lives in OKC and will be at the game which I should be at if it was in New Orleans...lucky *****... :biggrin:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The Hornets are starting off HOT...

PJ Brown and Chris Paul just had a sweet give and go baseline backcut!

Chris Paul looks great out there tonight!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul with a FANTASTIC feed to Claxton on the fast break.

TRUST ME...In no time we will be mentioning Chris Paul when we mention most dangerous open court players such as Iverson and Dwyane Wade...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, looks like J.R. is off to a slow start tonight huh?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Ok, looks like J.R. is off to a slow start tonight huh?


Yeah he looks to be rushing his shots. He needs to slash to the basket and draw fouls and get easy buckets...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I figured as much. In 6 minutes he's 0-3 in fg's.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im starting to realize that the David West is key for us. If he plays well, we play well...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Speedy has being too great from the bench so far this season


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

whats mason doing? mason = no minutes = b.s. 4 ever


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> whats mason doing? mason = no minutes = b.s. 4 ever


He's gotten his chances...hes just not doing anything...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Desmond Mason is coming alive...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

No three's tonight....


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR didnt bring his A game thats for sure...

This game is getting exciting...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

J.R. has got to do better!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I cant believe DeShawn Stevenson got the rebound when it hit the ground first...terrible blocking out by the Hornets...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, the season is very young, but JR Smith has been a disappointment thus far. I don't know if he's just not getting the opportunities or what, but he hasn't put up good scoring numbers this season. 


Speedy Claxton and PJ Brown aren't bad players by any means, but those are two guys who shouldn't be leading your team in scoring every night.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Check out J.R.'s stats for this season...

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jr_smith/game_by_game_stats.html

The first 2 games he produced ok. The 3rd game, Byron benched him after halftime. He didn't even play the 3rd or 4th quarter. And last night looks like just about the same thing happened. He must've just gone out there and started throwing up shots. He has GOT to do better. It's a good thing Paul held it down against the Rockets or the Hornets would have lost that one too seeing as J.R. could not contribute. However, I look forward to him and CP3 doing good things together.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ohhh, too bad, we lost...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yea supermati, too bad. I was really hoping they'd get that win since I think the Mavs will be a bigger challenge.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think JR is falling in love with his perimeter game to much. He needs to start the game out by going to the basket and getting easy buckets. When his shot is falling hes terrific but when its not he fades away. He needs to learn how to score when his 3 isnt falling like he wants...

There are many ways to contribute to a win and JR needs to learn that shooting three's isnt his only option. Id like to see his rebounding and steal numbers come up...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> I think JR is falling in love with his perimeter game to much. He needs to start the game out by going to the basket and getting easy buckets. When his shot is falling hes terrific but when its not he fades away. He needs to learn how to score when his 3 isnt falling like he wants...
> 
> There are many ways to contribute to a win and JR needs to learn that shooting three's isnt his only option. Id like to see his rebounding and steal numbers come up...




Most definitely Jsimo12, great post. He is still a very young guy, but he has to show some improvement this season or it's going to be a long one for the Hornets. It took him awhile for Scott to give him steady minutes last season, so maybe the same thing happens here.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Most definitely Jsimo12, great post. He is still a very young guy, but he has to show some improvement this season or it's going to be a long one for the Hornets. It took him awhile for Scott to give him steady minutes last season, so maybe the same thing happens here.


I tell ya what this is extreemly speculative but...I bet JR is feeling a little bit slighted with all this Chris Paul talk going on. I mean Chris Paul appears to be coming into the league like he's already been around the block for a year or two. JR is young not in age per se but in mindset compared to CP3. Chris Paul is a pretty mature young man from the interviews and articles I've read on him as well as his play. With an apparent turn around going down this season is JR Smith feeling second banana to a rookie who seems to be a far ahead in terms of basketball IQ and NBA readiness? Byron Scott seems to love Chris Paul's play and JR finds himself in the doghouse from time to time...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> I tell ya what this is extreemly speculative but...I bet JR is feeling a little bit slighted with all this Chris Paul talk going on. I mean Chris Paul appears to be coming into the league like he's already been around the block for a year or two. JR is young not in age per se but in mindset compared to CP3. Chris Paul is a pretty mature young man from the interviews and articles I've read on him as well as his play. With an apparent turn around going down this season is JR Smith feeling second banana to a rookie who seems to be a far ahead in terms of basketball IQ and NBA readiness? Byron Scott seems to love Chris Paul's play and JR finds himself in the doghouse from time to time...



Another very good post. I never even really thought about that scenario, so that's another possibility. Whatever it is though, JR Smith needs to step up. It's alright if he doesn't average 18+ PPG, but he does need to be a more efficient scorer and needs to find other ways to contribute besides scoring.


----------

